# Best exterior paint



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Our local news station had a segment on consumer reports article that said they tested 15 most popular exterior paints and said Behr premium ultra and Clark & Kensington were the best, They said both those paints should last about 9 years on a house. They said Valspar Duramax would be the next best. I myself has have great results from PPG's Permanizer and S.W. Duration. I have not used the Behr or Clark & Kensington. I'd like to get the opinions of what you all would say is the best?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

The keyword is CONSUMER. These aren't reports & feedback from professionals. I wouldn't expect anything different, honestly. Look at all the bitchin & moaning on these boards about how difficult it is for us pros to use Advance, Emerald, Aura, etc. Some of the best products have a pretty healthy learning curve. I wouldn't expect the average consumer to give rave reviews on some of the best products without getting to learn those products, and most of their experiences will be limited to their current project.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> The keyword is CONSUMER. These aren't reports & feedback from professionals. I wouldn't expect anything different, honestly. Look at all the bitchin & moaning on these boards about how difficult it is for us pros to use Advance, Emerald, Aura, etc. Some of the best products have a pretty healthy learning curve. I wouldn't expect the average consumer to give rave reviews on some of the best products without getting to learn those products, and most of their experiences will be limited to their current project.


EXACTLY:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Simple answer-they lie to get advertising dollars. And they aren't testing with any industry recognized testing procedures. The tests they use are used specifically to get the results they want to get. Not scientific at all. I do better testing in my hillbilly testing lab then they do.

PPG Permanizer and SW Duration are in a whole different universe quality wise.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

A lot of the test results are also based on availability of product. Some of the better paints may not be easy to get in all areas so they use products you can get everywhere, like a big box store.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Had an HO argue to me that he believes Consumer Reports because they take in no ad money and I asked hime who did the wctual testing..... consumers 
He then told me it is better that cinsumers do testing because there is no company bias because of painters getting amazing proces at SW
Then I asked him how much Behr cost and basically showed him the way lol


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Had an HO argue to me that he believes Consumer Reports because they take in no ad money and I asked hime who did the wctual testing..... consumers
> He then told me it is better that cinsumers do testing because there is no company bias because of painters getting amazing proces at SW
> Then I asked him how much Behr cost and basically showed him the way lol


Consumer reports MAGAZINE doesn't take in any add money, but their PUBLISHING company gets almost 20% of their add revenue from Home depot and Behr. And consumers don't do any of the testing for Consumer reports magazine. Low paid interns for the publishing company do.

If you pay close attention when you read Consumer Reports, you will find that whenever they mention a paint brand name they will show the trademark registration or otherwise show the legal requirements of them printing that trademark. Oddly, they NEVER mention ANY Behr or Home Depot trademark requirements, which means they have fully compensated Home Depot and Behr for the printed use of their names and registered trademarks. I actually showed this to an attorney and he said that was the only way Consumer Reports could use the names "Behr" and "Home depot" in print without acknowledging the trademark. Check it out for yourself sometime and see if I am wrong.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Over the years I've done testing (in my head) watching homes being painted in my area, noting what the painters were applying, etc. and I have found that, I too, would put Duration right up there. I don't like using it, but, most of the houses I've seen that were coated with it lasted 8-10 years before they started looking a little "rough." They didn't have a lot of peeling issues, just faded a bit.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok , lets take the consumer reports out of this. There is a radio guy on the week ends that talks about cars and he says consumer reports about cars are bogus too. So we all agree there.
If you were to paint your house and wanted the very best on it. What would you pick?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Mad Dog primer and BM Aura


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

PACman said:


> Consumer reports MAGAZINE doesn't take in any add money, but their PUBLISHING company gets almost 20% of their add revenue from Home depot and Behr. And consumers don't do any of the testing for Consumer reports magazine. Low paid interns for the publishing company do.
> 
> If you pay close attention when you read Consumer Reports, you will find that whenever they mention a paint brand name they will show the trademark registration or otherwise show the legal requirements of them printing that trademark. Oddly, they NEVER mention ANY Behr or Home Depot trademark requirements, which means they have fully compensated Home Depot and Behr for the printed use of their names and registered trademarks. I actually showed this to an attorney and he said that was the only way Consumer Reports could use the names "Behr" and "Home depot" in print without acknowledging the trademark. Check it out for yourself sometime and see if I am wrong.


This is absolutely correct. Excellent response. CR testing criteria do not reflect any correlation to paint quality. Check Architectural Digest for their ratings and criteria. ASTM standards. Standards by which professionals expect coatings to perform during application, actual purchasing experience, product knowledge, and long term performance that meet the customers demands and the applicators expectations and reputation. How many of those brands actually have experienced, trained, knowledgable people who can help grow your business or brand by explaining the features and benefits of their products and can articulate to you the end user how and why this gallon of paint is going to make your job easy and profitable to help grow your business and feed your family?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

007 Dave said:


> Ok , lets take the consumer reports out of this. There is a radio guy on the week ends that talks about cars and he says consumer reports about cars are bogus too. So we all agree there.
> If you were to paint your house and wanted the very best on it. What would you pick?


Duration. Aura may be just as good, but I've had more experience with Duration.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

All exterior paints degrade over time and loose elasticity. On an initial paint job all paints will look great (if applied for complete coverage), but that is where it ends. The more film that is able to be applied (over application is very bad!!) will result in a greater ability to withstand the degredation from UV exposure. The other key factor is using premium prep materials like caulking and patch. Using a normal latex/acrylic will shrink and crack much faster than an elastomeric/urethane. Match materials, patch and paint for best results. 
I use a lot of Duration with Shermax and results are exceptional. Two coats on wood works great, I have never been able to get one coat hide, so yea don't believe the marketing. Paint like a professional and your results will show it. You have to sell your potential customers on the fact that you will use premium products or else your bids will always be high and you will loose to someone using Duracraft.
As to CR, yea its crap. But consumers do not do the testing, they have a lab but do not use any ASTM standard testing. Certain products are designed to perform exceptionally well for CR but fail in real life sitations, BEHR cough, cough, cough!! I can tell you for certain that the reason some SW products have changed for the worse is because they have been altered to do better for CR. CR does have a ton of influence in the market.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks guys for your answers. I've never used BM Aura but I am real familiar with S.W. Duration and PPg's Permanizer. I painted a house in 06 with Permanizer and two years ago the lady asked me to just wash the mold and mildew off. Its probably could use a paint job now but still looks good. I pass it quit a bit.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Wouldn't it make sense that as a consumer reporting agency that if the customer bought their own paint and applied their own paint then they reported to Consumer Reports, they will probably be substantially less critical than if they had a professional purchase and apply paint. Regardless of brand used. After five years the consumer will think that their paint job looks fantastic, where as a consumer that had a professional paint it might be so critical that they think after 5 years there are too many flaws in the professionally painted house, though the one done by the professional still might look twice as good as the one painted by the consumer. In my opinion that is why these inferior paint get such a high grade. A consumer that painted on their own will always think that their slop looks fantastic.


----------



## ProScott (Jun 7, 2014)

I do not like Permanizer. My PPG rep here in Indiana told me they where told not to recommend it. I have had two bad experiences with it. Sure it has a "Lifetime Gaurantee" but all PPG does is give a gallon of paint to touch up the exterior. I am most confident with Acri-Shield bonding primer and the A-S flat paint. For lighter colors I like to mix 50% primer and finish. Duration is good, but too expensive.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

It truly depends on the substrate and the condition of the coatings on it. There is no panacea. Putting duration on a 1954 cedar shake house in fair to poor condition could be disastrous as the bond would be too tight and pull the coatings off. A lower grade (a110/superpaint or (insert your favorite here) is more appropriate for this. New hardi, lp in good shape (like mine) or other sound substrates are perfect conditions for duration (or insert your favorite here). Personally, I think just about every REPUTABLE manufacturer has a product that'll last 9 or 10 years at different price points. So much of the longevity is dependent on proper surface prep. Absent of that, even the most expensive coating will fail prematurely.

I've got a house that was a 1.5 million $ remodel 12 years ago, in the woods, has new hardi and has A100 satin on it. To date we have pressurewashed it once (last year),recoated the deck rails and touched uo a few of the facia and barge boards.It looks as good as it did when it was freshly painted so long ago. no fading. No other problems.
Personally, I've been switching some of my projects over to ppg fortis 350 and 450. I don't have any real opinion of either yet, but I've been fairly impressed with some of their basic and fairly low end (ultra hide 250) products.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

ProScott said:


> I do not like Permanizer. My PPG rep here in Indiana told me they where told not to recommend it. I have had two bad experiences with it. Sure it has a "Lifetime Gaurantee" but all PPG does is give a gallon of paint to touch up the exterior. I am most confident with Acri-Shield bonding primer and the A-S flat paint. For lighter colors I like to mix 50% primer and finish. Duration is good, but too expensive.




I'm not familiar with the 50/50 paint/primer concoction. Sounds interesting--please elaborate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

ProScott I would be to scared to mix 50 percent primer to my finished product. Do you do that to save on the cost of paint? As far as Duration to high, Talk to your S.W. rep. They should be able to bring it down. Whats it matter anyway you pass on the paint cost to the home owner. Just explain the options to the home owner let him decide what to buy. Some say PPG is getting rid of Permanizer. Thats why your rep won't recommend it, they want you to use Manor Hall Timeless. Which is also a good quality paint.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

OK you S.W. guys. My Rep says he would use Duration instead of Emerald. The store manager says Emerald is better than Duration. You all that has used Emerald and Duration. Is the Emerald thicker? Does it cover as good? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

007 Dave said:


> OK you S.W. guys. My Rep says he would use Duration instead of Emerald. The store manager says Emerald is better than Duration. You all that has used Emerald and Duration. Is the Emerald thicker? Does it cover as good? What are your thoughts on it?


Emerald exterior is just the new zero/low voc resin technology and minimally thicker in mils. Your SW rep is correct as Duration is able to be quoted, Emerald is not.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Zoomer said:


> Wouldn't it make sense that as a consumer reporting agency that if the customer bought their own paint and applied their own paint then they reported to Consumer Reports, they will probably be substantially less critical than if they had a professional purchase and apply paint. Regardless of brand used. After five years the consumer will think that their paint job looks fantastic, where as a consumer that had a professional paint it might be so critical that they think after 5 years there are too many flaws in the professionally painted house, though the one done by the professional still might look twice as good as the one painted by the consumer. In my opinion that is why these inferior paint get such a high grade. A consumer that painted on their own will always think that their slop looks fantastic.


Great point! Although the reports are based on CR's testing and not on any reporting from consumers. They are just testing for what they perceive to be what consumers desire, whether the consumers actually know what they desire or not is the biggest issue.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

007 Dave said:


> ProScott I would be to scared to mix 50 percent primer to my finished product. Do you do that to save on the cost of paint? As far as Duration to high, Talk to your S.W. rep. They should be able to bring it down. Whats it matter anyway you pass on the paint cost to the home owner. Just explain the options to the home owner let him decide what to buy. Some say PPG is getting rid of Permanizer. Thats why your rep won't recommend it, they want you to use Manor Hall Timeless. Which is also a good quality paint.


Manor Hall Timeless and Permanizer are the exact same thing! Permanizer was just the porter branded version of the product until they re-branded it as PPG permanizer. They are still restructuring their labeling/branding strategy so the reason they may be steering people away from PPG Permanizer to Manor Hall timeless may have something to do with that. They are identical products though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Emerald exterior is just the new zero/low voc resin technology and minimally thicker in mils. Your SW rep is correct as Duration is able to be quoted, Emerald is not.


yeah they are going to charge a good high price for Emerald for a couple more years.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

ProScott said:


> I do not like Permanizer. My PPG rep here in Indiana told me they where told not to recommend it. I have had two bad experiences with it. Sure it has a "Lifetime Gaurantee" but all PPG does is give a gallon of paint to touch up the exterior. I am most confident with Acri-Shield bonding primer and the A-S flat paint. For lighter colors I like to mix 50% primer and finish. Duration is good, but too expensive.


New formulation of Permanizer as of last month I think. See if you can get some freebies


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> yeah they are going to charge a good high price for Emerald for a couple more years.


I do not think they will for quite a bit!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

PACman said:


> Great point! Although the reports are based on CR's testing and not on any reporting from consumers. They are just testing for what they perceive to be what consumers desire, whether the consumers actually know what they desire or not is the biggest issue.


So true


----------



## ProScott (Jun 7, 2014)

radio11 said:


> I'm not familiar with the 50/50 paint/primer concoction. Sounds interesting--please elaborate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the way the bonding primer fills holes and bridges cracks. The overall workability is awesome. However, I do want some longer color retention and am afraid of the paint going chalky so I mix in the flat finish. Again, I only do this with light colors. I painted a house white about 6 years ago using just bonding primer and it still looks great. Duration is a god product but I can save about $15 a gallon using acre-shield. I also pay the same price for both finish and primer.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The store manager gets more $$ selling emerald. Good product but not worth the $ I'd take duration over emerald in most applications.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Proscott, Have you read the can of the primer? And if you don't like the paint going chalky.Why would you put flat paint in it? I don't mean to sound argumentative, but you are not being fair with the home owner. Saving $15 a gallon when a 2 story might take 10 to 15 gallons and a ranch half that. My price for the Acri Shield is just as much as Permanizer and Duration. It might be just me but I feel if the home owner trust you enough to hire you to paint their most expensive investment you owe it to them to use the best products out there or at least give them the chance to down grade the material if they choose. Duration might take a little more time to put on but knowing you gave your customer the best product, You will sleep better at night. Best of luck to you.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Gets my vote every time.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I punched in the store locator to see if anyone around here sales Dulux. It says there is no stores around. I will check with my ppg store if they sell it or can get it. Would you say its better than Permanizer or just as good?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

007 Dave said:


> I punched in the store locator to see if anyone around here sales Dulux. It says there is no stores around. I will check with my ppg store if they sell it or can get it. Would you say its better than Permanizer or just as good?


Idk if they sell the same Dulux 
Pac might know a little bit more about that 
Also Monday I will call PPG and see if I can get any answers


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

ProScott said:


> I really like the way the bonding primer fills holes and bridges cracks. The overall workability is awesome. However, I do want some longer color retention and am afraid of the paint going chalky so I mix in the flat finish. Again, I only do this with light colors. I painted a house white about 6 years ago using just bonding primer and it still looks great. Duration is a god product but I can save about $15 a gallon using acre-shield. I also pay the same price for both finish and primer.


What are your opinions on Acri Shield?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

You can cuss SW all ya want, and I have for the pricing games they play; but Duration Exterior is a good product. And I say that from personal experience with its adhesion and color retention. With a "look-back" period of 7-8 years.

Not knocking the "hillbilly lab tests" or any other, but in the field, real world tests will sway me more than any other.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Idk if they sell the same Dulux
> Pac might know a little bit more about that
> Also Monday I will call PPG and see if I can get any answers


Nope. They can't due to their agreement with Akzo-Nobel.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> You can cuss SW all ya want, and I have for the pricing games they play; but Duration Exterior is a good product. And I say that from personal experience with its adhesion and color retention. With a "look-back" period of 7-8 years.
> 
> Not knocking the "hillbilly lab tests" or any other, but in the field, real world tests will sway me more than any other.


I never said Durations was a bad paint! Just usually overpriced. Aside from some application "adjustments" for lack of a better term it usually holds up quite well. So painters may be able to get a "deal" on it, that's fine. But overall it's price is way out of line. It is sold as a lifetime warranted product, so come back in 15 years and tell use how it is holding up. Or 25 years. And what is the "real world" anyway? Isn't reality an observance of a sentient being? And since every sentient being has it's own reality, how can you compare realities when realities are perceived differently.

Anyway lab tests are a way to do comparisons in controlled, equal conditions. Nothing more nothing less. But it is important to understand that every paint company uses these test to determine how much you, as a consumer, is willing to pay for a product. So if one product, say Durations AS AN EXAMPLE, benchmark tested as being inferior to say Manor Hall Timeless, how can the paint company justify charging a 10-20% higher price for that product? Because they know that they can upcharge the consumer for things such as store convenience, marketing, and the touchy-feelie sales reps. Because they know that THOSE are the real reasons why a consumer would buy their product over another! The VALUE of the transaction is very rarely taken into consideration by the average consumer. Just the attention it draws to itself and selling locations, the benefits of the product hyped up by the marketing, and the ability of the paint company to offer huge percentage discounts off an outrageously high staring price.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Lucite. Lucite makes the best exterior paint. It's only something like $15 at Menard's. And there is an 11% rebate on it this week.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses. I'm going to get the paints that was mentioned here put them all to the test. Thank you Pacman for your knowledge and the others that took time out of their day to respond.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

007 Dave said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I'm going to get the paints that was mentioned here put them all to the test. Thank you Pacman for your knowledge and the others that took time out of their day to respond.


You do know i was kidding about the Lucite right? I'd feel pretty bad if you actually used it!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> You do know i was kidding about the Lucite right? I'd feel pretty bad if you actually used it!


I've never even heard of the stuff, but I was pretty sure you were kidding. Was thinking of mentioning that earlier or at least asking.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

*Best Exterior Paint*



PACman said:


> You do know i was kidding about the Lucite right? I'd feel pretty bad if you actually used it!


Well Crap, You had me one that one:blink: I would have bought a gallon and put it to my own test. I'll save my $15 and AND my coupon. 

I'm going to test the primer's that I put underneath the top coat. I'm going to test oil base kilz (even though it says interior use only.),And Acri shields bonding primer, S.W. exterior wood primer, all purpose primer and Extreme bonding primer.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

*Best Exterior Paint*



PACman said:


> You do know i was kidding about the Lucite right? I'd feel pretty bad if you actually used it!


Well Crap, You had me one that one:blink: I would have bought a gallon and put it to my own test. I'll save my $15 and AND my coupon. 

I'm going to test the primer's that I put underneath the top coat as well. I'm going to test oil base kilz (even though it says interior use only.),And Acri shields bonding primer, S.W. exterior wood primer, all purpose primer and Extreme bonding primer.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

SW super paint exterior is decent as well. But nothing Sherwin has can compare to Diamond and decraflex. I even used BM aura exterior, ill still take diamond hands down. Even if it cost as much as emerald or aura i would still buy diamond. I do get it for much cheaper tho so its a no contest


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

There was a time, probably about 30 years ago, when Lucite was indeed pretty decent paint.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyway lab tests are a way to do comparisons in controlled, equal conditions. Nothing more nothing less. But it is important to understand that every paint company uses these test to determine how much you, as a consumer, is willing to pay for a product. So if one product, say Durations AS AN EXAMPLE, benchmark tested as being inferior to say Manor Hall Timeless, how can the paint company justify charging a 10-20% higher price for that product? Because they know that they can upcharge the consumer for things such as store convenience, marketing, and the touchy-feelie sales reps. Because they know that THOSE are the real reasons why a consumer would buy their product over another! The VALUE of the transaction is very rarely taken into consideration by the average consumer. Just the attention it draws to itself and selling locations, the benefits of the product hyped up by the marketing, and the ability of the paint company to offer huge percentage discounts off an outrageously high staring price.[/QUOTE]

This is so correct nowadays. With pc factoring so highly into business nowadays, it has overtaken quality, and pc is a huge factor in sales. Many businesses I'm sure wonder why they have such a good quality products when they can't compete with places with inferior goods. 
Best exterior paint? 
Regal High Build with extender for high Temps.. 
If you can brush fast.. AURA exterior with extender for high Temps.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Exactoman said:


> Anyway lab tests are a way to do comparisons in controlled, equal conditions. Nothing more nothing less. But it is important to understand that every paint company uses these test to determine how much you, as a consumer, is willing to pay for a product. So if one product, say Durations AS AN EXAMPLE, benchmark tested as being inferior to say Manor Hall Timeless, how can the paint company justify charging a 10-20% higher price for that product? Because they know that they can upcharge the consumer for things such as store convenience, marketing, and the touchy-feelie sales reps. Because they know that THOSE are the real reasons why a consumer would buy their product over another! The VALUE of the transaction is very rarely taken into consideration by the average consumer. Just the attention it draws to itself and selling locations, the benefits of the product hyped up by the marketing, and the ability of the paint company to offer huge percentage discounts off an outrageously high staring price.


This is so correct nowadays. With pc factoring so highly into business nowadays, it has overtaken quality, and pc is a huge factor in sales. Many businesses I'm sure wonder why they have such a good quality products when they can't compete with places with inferior goods. 
Best exterior paint? 
Regal High Build with extender for high Temps.. 
If you can brush fast.. AURA exterior with extender for high Temps.[/QUOTE]

Why do you mention hi temps? Wouldnt that just make Aura dry thst much faster?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

ElTacoPaco said:


> This is so correct nowadays. With pc factoring so highly into business nowadays, it has overtaken quality, and pc is a huge factor in sales. Many businesses I'm sure wonder why they have such a good quality products when they can't compete with places with inferior goods.
> Best exterior paint?
> Regal High Build with extender for high Temps..
> If you can brush fast.. AURA exterior with extender for high Temps.


Why do you mention hi temps? Wouldnt that just make Aura dry thst much faster?[/QUOTE]

Adding the extender in high Temps. I'm sure not in high Temps without extender it's even better!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> There was a time, probably about 30 years ago, when Lucite was indeed pretty decent paint.


Notice that it was a Dupont product back then. It's PPG now and it's the same product line as the Speedcraft exterior.


----------



## grayscale (May 9, 2018)

There's quite a bit of confusion and misinformation about Consumer Reports in this thread, so I thought I'd clear some things up. First, there is probably not a more equipped and unbiased organization out there for testing products. This is a non-profit organization completely funded by consumers. They buy all products for testing off the shelf so a manufacturer cannot supply a special version of a product. They then test in their very high tech laboratories (by scientists and engineers, not low paid interns, as was suggested). The rate products on a variety of conditions and provide those categories for the reader to evaluate.

There is no publisher making money off of Home Depot as was suggested. There are no ads from Home Depot as was suggested. They don't even use referral links on their website, and because they are not part of any particular industry, there are not Sherwin Williams or Behr reps paying big membership fees to an organization testing the product. 

Yes, they do test the most popular brands and usually consumer level products, not niche products. I would recommend that before dismissing Consumer Reports, research the organization directly, and consider supporting it. They are responsible for a lot of great safety standards in appliances and vehicles.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm ready









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure there's enough butter on that? looks a little light.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

grayscale said:


> There's quite a bit of confusion and misinformation about Consumer Reports in this thread, so I thought I'd clear some things up. First, there is probably not a more equipped and unbiased organization out there for testing products. This is a non-profit organization completely funded by consumers. They buy all products for testing off the shelf so a manufacturer cannot supply a special version of a product. They then test in their very high tech laboratories (by scientists and engineers, not low paid interns, as was suggested). The rate products on a variety of conditions and provide those categories for the reader to evaluate.
> 
> There is no publisher making money off of Home Depot as was suggested. There are no ads from Home Depot as was suggested. They don't even use referral links on their website, and because they are not part of any particular industry, there are not Sherwin Williams or Behr reps paying big membership fees to an organization testing the product.
> 
> Yes, they do test the most popular brands and usually consumer level products, not niche products. I would recommend that before dismissing Consumer Reports, research the organization directly, and consider supporting it. They are responsible for a lot of great safety standards in appliances and vehicles.


Bull****. That's why PPG has threatened to sue them repeatedly. They won't test PPG products from the PPG stores unless PPG pays them a "testing fee". When PPG inquired as to what that fee amount was, they basically responded "depends on how well you want it to test." It is one of the biggest scams going and there are an awful lot of people buying in to it. Ask Suzuki how "unbiased" their testing is. They won a federal lawsuit against CR for fraud and slander.

CR also rated a particular clothes dryer as a best buy less than 2 weeks after they were recalled for catching on fire. I was working for a company that was a fairly large appliance retailer and repair facility at the time. The owner, who had been in the appliance business for over 40 years at the time, told me that the particular brand that was catching on fire was the brand they worked on the most for warranty repairs. Almost 70% of all their warranty work was on that brand.

So outside of the CR employees and a some pretty ignorant consumers that don't believe a fire when they see one because some 
advertising" magazine told them it was water" and not fire.....

And why do they not test a single paint product from the second largest retail paint manufacturer in North America? Except for the cheapest box store grade they make, Olympic?

There is a very long and quite well documented history of CR and the way they operate. Sorry, but that is a fact for anyone who reads something anywhere else but on the toilet can find that information pretty easily.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PACman said:


> You sure there's enough butter on that? looks a little light.


Ask and you shall receive.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I’m thinking the popcorn is gonna get cold before Grayscale responds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've never even heard of the stuff, but I was pretty sure you were kidding. Was thinking of mentioning that earlier or at least asking.


You never heard of Lucite? Originally made by DuPont "Better living through chemistry"


----------



## grayscale (May 9, 2018)

PACman said:


> grayscale said:
> 
> 
> > There's quite a bit of confusion and misinformation about Consumer Reports in this thread, so I thought I'd clear some things up. First, there is probably not a more equipped and unbiased organization out there for testing products. This is a non-profit organization completely funded by consumers. They buy all products for testing off the shelf so a manufacturer cannot supply a special version of a product. They then test in their very high tech laboratories (by scientists and engineers, not low paid interns, as was suggested). The rate products on a variety of conditions and provide those categories for the reader to evaluate.
> ...


Care to provide a credible source for any of these claims? You're talking about the largest nonprofit consumer advocacy organisation in the world.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

"largest" "nonprofit" Right there is proof positive.

Nonprofit my A$$! Nonprofit doesnt exist.


----------



## grayscale (May 9, 2018)

Woodco said:


> "largest" "nonprofit" Right there is proof positive.
> 
> Nonprofit my A$$! Nonprofit doesnt exist.


I think I missed something. What did I/you prove here? 

My post was only to help clarify some misinformation in the thread. Here's a little more on the company:
https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/about-us/what-we-do/index.htm

If someone has a reputable source of information that indicates otherwise, please post it here. Thanks.


----------



## thatpaintguy (Jun 18, 2018)

California Ultra 2010... nuff said.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Please pass the popcorn....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> You never heard of Lucite? Originally made by DuPont "Better living through chemistry" DuPont Song : "Better things for better living ... through chemistry" (1964 New York World´s Fair) - YouTube
> 
> 1962 Lucite Wall Paint - YouTube
> 1967 Du Pont Teflon Cookware and Lucite Paint Commercials - YouTube


I need some of that so I can wear a dress to paint in. I have the cutest shoes to wear it with!!!! I never get to dress up, cuz I always gotta wear these damn boy clothes. Ugh.:/ it's only got a little bit of lead in it, right?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I need some of that so I can wear a dress to paint in. I have the cutest shoes to wear it with!!!! I never get to dress up, cuz I always gotta wear these damn boy clothes. Ugh.:/ it's only got a little bit of lead in it, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well, go for it girl. Just don't wear stilettos, cause you'll trip on the drop cloth!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

"#1 rated paint". The only thing anyone needs to know about consumer reports magazine. They rate behr #1. Mike drop! I'm out!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> I need some of that so I can wear a dress to paint in. I have the cutest shoes to wear it with!!!! I never get to dress up, cuz I always gotta wear these damn boy clothes. Ugh.:/ it's only got a little bit of lead in it, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have a secret room too! Not sure anyone wants to see it though.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> Well, go for it girl. Just don't wear stilettos, cause you'll trip on the drop cloth!


Nope on the stilettos but these cute little wedges will work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasusb (Oct 22, 2018)

Emerald did wonders on a huge dark red house with deep teal trim and white windows. Not only does the house face south but it is on a hill where the front of the house bakes in summer sun but meets head on the sun’s rays in winter. Previous paint Timeless began to bubble and peel within 3 months. 4 years later, house looks newly painted. Was applied with Purdy white bristle brushes. That is the only application I use -inside or out. Makes a big difference on plaster walls!


----------

